# Seismic Design Manual



## knelli (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Do you know if the AISC Seismic Desgn Manual comes with examples like the Steel Construction Manual's Example CD? The reason I ask, is that I need to order the book and am trying to decide whether or not to buy it from AISC or from Amazon.com. I don't want to miss out on something important!! Thanks

-K


----------



## Alex De Souza (Jan 26, 2010)

knelli said:


> Hi,
> Do you know if the AISC Seismic Desgn Manual comes with examples like the Steel Construction Manual's Example CD? The reason I ask, is that I need to order the book and am trying to decide whether or not to buy it from AISC or from Amazon.com. I don't want to miss out on something important!! Thanks
> 
> -K


K.

The book itself is nothing but full of examples!!! The examples in that book are extremly/too detailed. The book starts with some brief seismic introduction, then few useful tables. After that, it is all examples.

The second half of the book is Spec 341, Appendices, and Spec 358. No, It does not come with a CD.

A


----------



## knelli (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks! Just what I needed to know!


----------



## knelli (Jan 27, 2010)

Did you use this book for the S2? It is quite spendy to invest in, esp if it may not be needed....


----------

